# Spanish Moss



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Is it okay to use this in a dart frog vivarium? I can't remember any pictures where I saw it being used.

If it is okay to use it is there any particular type or brand to use? I'm trying to camoflouge a couple of 2" net pots that I siliconed to my background.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Since you're talking about brands I'm assuming it's dead dry moss?
A longs as it's not treated with anything nasty It's safe, but it will decompose faster than it took me to write this


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I would stay away from it. It can pose a strangling risk in extreme cases. The biggest problem is that it will quickly rot in most typical dart frog terrariums like Sammie mentioned.


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I forgot about the humid conditions inside a vivarium.

Any suggestions for covering up a net pot that's adhered to a Exo Terra foam background?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Frog Town said:


> Thanks for the advice. I forgot about the humid conditions inside a vivarium.
> 
> Any suggestions for covering up a net pot that's adhered to a Exo Terra foam background?


You could try to plant some little pieces of Peperomia or something to allow it to cover the pot. Maybe little pieces of live moss?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/12327-does-spanish-moss-work-vivs.html#post106510

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

My spanish moss always rotted and turned brown. It needs to dry out and get air flow. My 2 cents.


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks again for all the advice and suggestions. I'm planning on getting my first thumbnails in a month or two and I'm in the process of building my vivarium and I want make sure I do everything right.


----------

